# Community Participation > Bookmarks >  Tom's Mirror Bookmark

## Tom

As I said in Abu's thread, I took inspiration from his "Midnight Coast" to make a mirror bookmark, here's the black and white start, which I like very much so far, but Im planning to full color this!  :Smile: 
I called "Costa Splendente" wich mean shining coast in italian. Enjoy and feel free to criticize.

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## Meshon

Fantastic! I so want to emulate this Art Nouveau/Jugendstil stuff... It's really inspiring!

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk

----------


## ThomasR

Oh that's nice ! Both the idea and the realization. Cannot wait for your magic coloring fingers to take care of this "Costa Splendente"  :Very Happy:

----------


## Abu Lafia

Splendente indeed Tom!  :Very Happy:  The little details look so beautiful and charming and the perspective is a blast. Really looking forward to see it coloured.

----------


## Bogie

Looking excellent!

----------


## Diamond

That perspective may be one of the best I've ever seen.  I can't find anything amiss with it at all.  It's awesome!

----------


## Tom

Thank you very much guys! Here's some color, Enjoy!

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## Mouse

Looking great, Tom  :Very Happy: 

Maybe another version with a darker more purple deep bit in the sea in the foreground?  Don't know.

----------


## ThomasR

Holy cow !!!!

----------


## ChickPea

Wow! Looking fantastic.

----------


## Voolf

Looking amaizing Tom

----------


## Bogie

Fantastic Tom!  It looks like the view out of a plane as you are approaching a Caribbean island.

----------


## Tom

Thank you very much guys, I really appreciate! Here's the final version I think, a lot of thing could have done better, but I did it pretty fast so, it's ok for me. The only parts I don't like much are the area around the upper river and the wooden frame, but I was lacking ideas and will  :Razz: 

Enjoy! 

### Latest WIP ###


Tom

----------


## J.Edward

This looks great Tom  :Very Happy: 
Love the clouds, as well as the rest too.  :Wink:

----------


## ThomasR

It definitely has a nice Flaendir flavor  :Wink:

----------


## Mouse

Even better with the shading details on the land  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ilanthar

Wow, that's really splendid!

----------


## Domino44

I love the bright colors and the cute clouds!

----------


## ChickPea

Just beautiful. They could sell these in the local tourist shops as a souvenir!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Redrobes

Very eye popping. Such depth - its like looking out from under the wing of a small light aircraft. Its like the perspective seems to bend down as you look down the bookmark. Virtigo inducing !!! Love it.

----------


## DanielHasenbos

The perspective in this map/bookmark is great Tom! Very inspiring!

----------


## Chashio

Love this piece  :Very Happy:

----------


## Barek333

Great map, details do it for me, you have so many of them, like most of your maps  :Smile:

----------


## kan210690

it's so beautiful
thank you so much

----------


## schattentanz

Now, this one is nifty ..
And a cool inspiration ... 
I think, I just got an idea ...

 :Smile:

----------


## Dragonquill

I thought it looked pretty good in black & white, but the colours made it awesome! Great work!
Dragon




> Thank you very much guys! Here's some color, Enjoy!
> 
> ### Latest WIP ###
> Attachment 94880

----------


## thomden

I like how the coastline is going off in the distance.

----------

